# ENDED - WINNER ANNOUNCED - Official BYH Caption Contest - 01/05/2017 - pic by madelynmccabe



## Sumi

_Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _

_After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:




 

If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread._


----------



## samssimonsays

This is my porch 

Awe maaaan! But I wanna play too!


----------



## micah wotring

Look out below!!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Well heck - me and micah think alike!

I'll keep thinking...


----------



## Baymule

Goat on porch, "People call it soccer!"

Goat on ground, "In that case, I just scored! Goal!"


----------



## CntryBoy777

That one is Mine...go get your Own!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Goat on porch: "Uh oh, uh oh!"
Goat on ground: "I better move so I don't get creamed..."


----------



## 2ewesandmoreonthego

mini pumpkins?! let me at em!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You call that an airbag??????


----------



## Poka_Doodle

You don't quite get the treats just because you were the early goat!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Goat on porch, "I'm telling you, it was like this, the mountain lion was like This, and I was like the 2nd litle thingy on the ground there...."
Goat on ground, "Stop! Stop! You're scaring Me!!....Nooooo!


----------



## Sumi

micah wotring said:


> Look out below!!!!


Here is our winning caption. Congrats @micah wotring

Join our new contest here: https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/official-byh-caption-contest-pic-by-sfogg.35160/


----------



## CntryBoy777

Congrats there Micah!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Way to go Micah!


----------



## micah wotring

Yaaayyyy!!!! Haha, thanks @Sumi !


----------

